# Scienza e fede



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

Stavo tentando di fare un confronto fra le due forze principali che muovono l'animo umano: la conoscenza (scienza) ed il credo.

Ho cominciato così:

- *La Scienza* non ha mai fatto promesse (possono averle fatte gli uomini per _fede_ nella scienza, ma questo è un altro discorso)
- *La fede* ha sempre fatto promesse, e su queste è basata

-*La scienza* ha portato ad un'infinità di risultati tangibili
- *La fede* non ha mai portato ad alcun risultato che prima o poi non abbia avuto (o presumibilmente avrà) una spiegazione scientifica

- *La scienza* non ha mai negato che le sue scoperte in molti casi potevano rivelarsi pericolose, ed è quindi l'uso, non la conoscenza in sè che ha generato pericolo e danno.
Gran parte dei danni prodotti dalla scienza ha visto poi l'acquisizione di grandi vantaggi.
- *La fede* ha sempre promesso protezione al credente, ma miliardi di morti, e morenti, spesso tra sofferenze atroci, stanno ancora aspettando. In nome della fede vi sono state sofferenza e morte del tutto inutili

Quindi:

- *La scienza* ha salvato miliardi di persone, e permesso il costante miglioramento delle condizioni di vita. Questo ha sempre richiesto il pagamento di un prezzo che però la scienza non ha mai negato (vedi sopra)
- *La fede* non ha mai salvato nessuno, e solo l'impegno umano ad usare le conoscenze acquisite con la ricerca ha permesso di fare del bene. In compenso ha sempre negato che in suo nome si potessero subire conseguenze negative che non sarebbero poi state ripagate, ma finora non risulta che alcuno abbia ricevuto rimborso.

- *La scienza *apre gli occhi, e mostra la realtà, per quanto a volte cruda
- *La fede* chiude gli occhi ed offre in cambio visioni paradisiache prive di alcun riscontro

Chi vuole vada avanti


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

La scienza e' una speranza.

La fede un mistero.



.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

io sono per lasciare che chi vuol credere creda e chi no non lo faccia.


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

considera che la fede è l'oppio dei poveri.
che sono tanti, tanti, tanti


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La scienza e' una speranza.
> 
> La fede un mistero.
> 
> ...


Molti teorici della fede hanno usato speranza e mistero a seconda delle convenienze: quando bisogna promettere qualcosa si parla di sperare nella fede, quando non si sa cosa rispondere, si parla di mistero.

La scienza ha sempre guardato avanti, e spesso ha ucciso le speranze laddove infondate. Il mondo è mistero, la scienza lo rivela, poco per volta


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono per lasciare che chi vuol credere creda e chi no non lo faccia.


Indubbio che si abbia il diritto di godere almeno in questo senso del libero arbitrio, ma che chi ha deciso di avere fede non pretenda che pure gli altri chiudano gli occhi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> considera che la fede è l'oppio dei poveri.
> che sono tanti, tanti, tanti


Quindi la miglior risposta alla miseria è la droga?


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quindi la miglior risposta alla miseria è la droga?


no, ma qualcosa per sopravvivere .
la fede aiuta tantissima gente a sperare che almeno quando moriremo avremo una vita migliore.
aiuta a mantenere uno stile di vita dettato da regole
aiuta a non sentirsi soli
e non è mica poco..


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Indubbio che si abbia il diritto di godere almeno in questo senso del libero arbitrio, ma che chi ha deciso di avere fede non pretenda che pure gli altri chiudano gli occhi.


Delle volte l'irrazionale serve proprio ad aprirli, gli occhi...


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Delle volte l'irrazionale serve proprio ad aprirli, gli occhi...


L'accettazione passiva di un irrazionale preconfezionato chiude gli occhi, le orecchie, il naso, la lingua, la pelle. Tutto in un bel paletò di legno.


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'accettazione passiva di un irrazionale preconfezionato chiude gli occhi, le orecchie, il naso, la lingua, la pelle. Tutto in un bel paletò di legno.


De gustibus...


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La scienza e' una speranza.
> 
> La fede un mistero.
> 
> ...


Mi autoquto per spiegare meglio.

Quando dico che la scienza e' una speranza, mi riferisco a cio che la scienza puo' fare per tutti ... e lo deve dimostrare, dare prova di cio' che afferma.


La fede un mistero, perche' o ce l'hai oppure no ... e li sta' il mistero, e' una cosa che senti, non hai nessuna certezza, eppure ...



.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no, ma qualcosa per sopravvivere .
> la fede aiuta tantissima gente a sperare che almeno quando moriremo avremo una vita migliore.
> aiuta a mantenere uno stile di vita dettato da regole
> aiuta a non sentirsi soli
> e non è mica poco..


Quindi droghiamoci, perchè qualcun altro ci ha detto che dopo morti (magari per overdose) staremo meglio.

Quindi seguiamo le regole dettate da altri, così non dobbiamo scegliere noi, e potremo sempre dare la colpa di tutto alle regole altrui ed a chi le ha redatte.

Quindi accettiamo che ci sia "qualcuno" senza farci domande. Continuiamo a sperare che i problemi ce li risolva lui.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> De gustibus...


  vedi mio post da te quotato prima


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quindi droghiamoci, perchè qualcun altro ci ha detto che dopo morti (magari per overdose) staremo meglio.
> 
> Quindi seguiamo le regole dettate da altri, così non dobbiamo scegliere noi, e potremo sempre dare la colpa di tutto alle regole altrui ed a chi le ha redatte.
> 
> Quindi accettiamo che ci sia "qualcuno" senza farci domande. Continuiamo a sperare che i problemi ce li risolva lui.


scusa ma non ti seguo.
ho detto che la religone è l'oppio dei poveri.
che tradotto vuol dire che per sopravvivere in situazioni particolarmente difficili decidi di credere in qualcosa perchè è l'unico modo.
le domande se esiste o non esiste ce le facciamo da secoli. 
e dubito che avremo mai risposte.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi autoquto per spiegare meglio.
> 
> Quando dico che la scienza e' una speranza, mi riferisco a cio che la scienza puo' fare per tutti ... e lo deve dimostrare, dare prova di cio' che afferma.
> 
> ...


O decidi di capire quello che ti succede intorno
O decidi che ti costa meno accettare le spiegazioni preconfezionate degli altri (che ne sanno quanto te)


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa ma non ti seguo.
> ho detto che la religone è l'oppio dei poveri.
> che tradotto vuol dire che per sopravvivere in situazioni particolarmente difficili decidi di credere in qualcosa perchè è l'unico modo.
> le domande se esiste o non esiste ce le facciamo da secoli.
> e dubito che avremo mai risposte.


La fede è l'acettazione acritica di affermazioni altrui di pretesa origine divina. Quando non è di origine altrui è scelta di accettare acriticamente pensieri propri, decidendo di non verificarli.
In un'infinità di casi le difficoltà della vita sono state ulteriormente peggiorate dalla testarda acettazione di "verità" che di vero nulla avevano. Vedi la pretesa che le cose si risolvano con la preghiera.

Se ci poniamo la domanda se esista o non esista il padreterno o chi per lui, stiamo facendo scienza, non fede, e la scienza, certo poco per volta, le risposte le da sempre, mentre la fede non ne da mai.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Come dice il grande Woody Allen: _il dilemma tra scienza e fede? Beh non so voi... io tra l'aria condizionata e il papa, scelgo l'aria condizionata._


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come dice il grande Woody Allen: _il dilemma tra scienza e fede? Beh non so voi... io tra l'aria condizionata e il papa, scelgo l'aria condizionata._


sempre del grande woody:
_Dio c'è? e se c'è...mi cambierà un biglietto da 50 dollari??_


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come dice il grande Woody Allen: _il dilemma tra scienza e fede? Beh non so voi... io tra l'aria condizionata e il papa, scelgo l'aria condizionata._


Mi mancavi, Molti, ma forse non si è creata l'atmosfera adatta a questo argomento, orario sbagliato, forse.
Vuoi provare ad aggiungere qualche altra dicotomia a quelle del post iniziale?


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La fede è l'acettazione acritica di affermazioni altrui di pretesa origine divina. Quando non è di origine altrui è scelta di accettare acriticamente pensieri propri, decidendo di non verificarli.
> In un'infinità di casi le difficoltà della vita sono state ulteriormente peggiorate dalla testarda acettazione di "verità" che di vero nulla avevano. Vedi la pretesa che le cose si risolvano con la preghiera.
> 
> Se ci poniamo la domanda se esista o non esista il padreterno o chi per lui, stiamo facendo scienza, non fede, e la scienza, certo poco per volta, le risposte le da sempre, mentre la fede non ne da mai.


Non credi nella fede e nemmeno nell'irrazionale Alce?


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

A me non importa se ci sono dio o Gigi, basta che ci sia la Cremeria


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non credi nella fede e nemmeno nell'irrazionale Alce?


L'irrazionale può essere oggetto di pensiero, ricerca e conseguente comprensione o comunque scoperta. La fede è buio, è l'irrazionale in confezione blister.


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'irrazionale può essere oggetto di pensiero, ricerca e conseguente comprensione o comunque scoperta. La fede è buio, è l'irrazionale in confezione blister.


Nell'irrazionale col pensiero non ci entri Alce...


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi mancavi, Molti, ma forse non si è creata l'atmosfera adatta a questo argomento, orario sbagliato, forse.
> Vuoi provare ad aggiungere qualche altra dicotomia a quelle del post iniziale?


razionale-irrazionale... strettamente legata a scienza e fede. La cosa tragicomica nasce quando uno dei giocatori vuole invadere l'altro terreno di gioco, portandoci le sue regole (che chiaramente non funzionano).


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Nell'irrazionale col pensiero non ci entri Alce...


L'irrazionale è il motore del pensiero, ciò che fa nascere i dubbi e muovere la curiosità.
Semprechè tu non lo viva in confezione blister, ed allora ti accontenti di come lo trovi.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Nell'irrazionale col pensiero non ci entri Alce...


Vero, e nella ragione con le cazzate indimostrate non si fa molta strada lo stesso. 
Sono mondi separati... c'è chi crede che il quadrato dell'ipotenusa sia la somma dei quadrati dei cateti, e c'è chi crede a Babbo Natale e Adamo ed Eva.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

L'irrazionale è ciò su cui si basano i giochetti dei venditori di fumo, per fortuna che l'uomo alla fin fine può resistere a tutto meno che alla curiosità.


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'irrazionale è ciò su cui si basano i giochetti dei venditori di fumo, per fortuna che l'uomo alla fin fine può resistere a tutto meno che alla curiosità.


E torni allo stesso punto, per te fede e irrazionale sono la stessa cosa. Trucchi per sottomettere la ragione. Non è sempre così...


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

*La scienza* getta l'amo nell'irrazionale, e ne pesca regole, e leggi che danno in molti casi modo di evitare di affogare.
*La fede* con regole e leggi prive di fondamento fanno annegare nell'irrazionale


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E torni allo stesso punto, per te fede e irrazionale sono la stessa cosa. Trucchi per sottomettere la ragione. Non è sempre così...


Sguazza pure nell'irrazionale convinta che sia incorruttibile come una mosca nell'ambra. E' una tua scelta di fede, liberissima.


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *La scienza* getta l'amo nell'irrazionale, e ne pesca regole, e leggi che danno in molti casi modo di evitare di affogare.
> *La fede* con regole e leggi prive di fondamento fanno annegare nell'irrazionale


Regole, leggi...


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sguazza pure nell'irrazionale convinta che sia incorruttibile come una mosca nell'ambra. E' una tua scelta di fede, liberissima.


Incorruttibile no, accetto anche i lati oscuri...


----------

